
PCKWCK: A real-time serial novel - jmduke
http://www.pckwck.com/
======
saaaam
Hey - I made this. Lemme know if you have any questions or suggestions. Tune
in tomorrow at 1pm EST for the live experience.

~~~
jmduke
This is great! Having worked with serials a lot in my day job (and finding the
history of them interesting as a publishing platform in general), I _love_
this project.

What was the inspiration behind the project? Did Joshua reach out to you and
@leyawn?

~~~
saaaam
I run this thing called Useless Press
([http://uselesspress.org](http://uselesspress.org)) - we publish
interesting/unusual internet things. We came up with the idea of a real-time
novel and then asked Josh and @leyawn if they wanted to participate.

~~~
rpug
@saaaam, As a tech leader working in the publishing industry, I'd be
interested in connecting with you to hear more about what you work on. My
email is my username @lp0.org. Maybe there are opportunities for us to
collaborate!

------
jastanton
This is really cool! I really love it when authors take a stab at new ways of
writing / integrating tech into writing in unique ways!

A friend of mine is doing something similar except less realtime than this.
Instead his take on it is a chapter is published for every time the main
character writes in his journal (usually every night). It's an action /
adventure / fantasy so it's really fun and climactic when the main character
thinks he's being pursued by an enemy and then the next night the journal
entry is missing, and then the 2 or three nights in a row there is no journal
entry! Oh the suspense! If anyone is interested it's called Into the Nanten[0]

[0]: [http://intothenanten.com/](http://intothenanten.com/)

------
codemac
The name reminds me of the report from In The Loop called PWIP-PIP[0].

[0]:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/quotes?item=qt0957918](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/quotes?item=qt0957918)

